# WD Caviar Green 2TB not showing



## camoxiong (Nov 28, 2011)

I have  a WD Caviar Green 2TB not showing as an external drive and before i took it out from the enclosure, i notice that the usb plug wasn't working on the case. i tried plug it in my computer and it wouldn't show up. please help me. i plugged it in with sata cable and sata power cable.


----------



## camoxiong (Nov 28, 2011)

please help


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 28, 2011)

Does it show up in the BIOS?


----------



## camoxiong (Nov 28, 2011)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Does it show up in the BIOS?



nope


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 28, 2011)

camoxiong said:


> nope



Can you hear/feel if the drive spins up?
You may have a bad controller on the drive.
I've had to RMA 3 of mine; 1 only once, but the other twice due to similar issues.
If you restart your computer several times, it may show up 
But in all seriousness, if it doesn't show up in the BIOS, it will not show up in Windows.


----------



## camoxiong (Nov 28, 2011)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Can you hear/feel if the drive spins up?
> You may have a bad controller on the drive.
> I've had to RMA 3 of mine; 1 only once, but the other twice due to similar issues.
> If you restart your computer several times, it may show up
> But in all seriousness, if it doesn't show up in the BIOS, it will not show up in Windows.



the drive doesnt spin, i've been restarting my computer for the last 1 hour. i saw a video on youtube that i have to freeze my hdd and it would work, but im not sure to do it. is there a way that i can recover my files?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHBg0mrHXOQ


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 28, 2011)

camoxiong said:


> the drive doesnt spin, i've been restarting my computer for the last 1 hour. i saw a video on youtube that i have to freeze my hdd and it would work, but im not sure to do it. is there a way that i can recover my files?
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHBg0mrHXOQ



If your drive doesn't spin, it is not getting power. This relates to a bad logic board. If the drive doesn't receive power, 
I don't see how the freezer will make it work.
And on that note, the only way to get the data off would be to take it to a lab where they take the platters out 
and get the data that way.


----------



## camoxiong (Nov 28, 2011)

A Cheese Danish said:


> If your drive doesn't spin, it is not getting power. This relates to a bad logic board. If the drive doesn't receive power,
> I don't see how the freezer will make it work.
> And on that note, the only way to get the data off would be to take it to a lab where they take the platters out
> and get the data that way.



ok thanks


----------



## Yondee (Dec 8, 2011)

*Similar Problem*



A Cheese Danish said:


> Does it show up in the BIOS?



I have the same drive that is showing in BIOS and even when I go into device manager, but I cannot access it and it does not show up under My Computer. I tried updating the drives, says they are all up to date. Any suggestions?


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Dec 8, 2011)

Yondee said:


> I have the same drive that is showing in BIOS and even when I go into device manager, but I cannot access it and it does not show up under My Computer. I tried updating the drives, says they are all up to date. Any suggestions?



If it's a new drive then you want to go to Disk Management and make sure that it's been formatted and partitioned.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 8, 2011)

^^ This is highly likely Yondee's issue.

Quite a few people get thrown off finding out windows is not noticing the drive when the drive as not been formatted.


----------



## Rhyseh (Dec 8, 2011)

As stated the drive is not in the BIOS, hence the drive is pretty dead. Sorry mate if you need the data there are places that can get it back but it doesn't come cheap...

Also as to freezing the HDD:

This will not fix an issue where the drive doesn't spin up, however it does on occasion help with hard drives that have not completely failed. Although I am not 100% sure of the specifics I believe it has to do with Thermal Expansion and contraction.

When frozen metal will contract, in some cases where the head may be impaired when the drive is warm and not functioning correctly, the cooler temperature may allow it to move more freely and allow for the retrieval of data until the drive heats up (and thus expands) again. It's a commonly used trick in the industry.

I normally wrap the drive in an anti-static bag and sit it in the freezer for four hours. After pulling it out I plug it in ASAP and transfer as much data as I can. If I can't get it all in one go then I just freeze it again and give it another go.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 8, 2011)

Yondee said:


> I have the same drive that is showing in BIOS and even when I go into device manager, but I cannot access it and it does not show up under My Computer. I tried updating the drives, says they are all up to date. Any suggestions?



Basically try what Beertintedgoggles said.
If you click on the drive under My Computer, does it ask if you would like to format the drive?
If so, select yes and go through the wizard to format the drive. If not, go in to Device Manager, right click the drive, and select Format.
That will take you to the same wizard to format the drive.


----------

